# Does yours cat sleep with you?



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Just wondering how usual is it that an otherwise happy 9 month old cat will much more often than not, not sleep on any family members' bed (not in the day or at night).

What about your cats? Where are their usual sleeping locales at night?


----------



## tweeters (Jan 12, 2014)

One of my mine does, and one of mine doesn't. They both did at first and then my female (Rosie) slowly stopped. She doesn't at all now that I know of. I think she didn't like being disturbed when I would move in the night.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Both my boys sleep with me. 

MowMow is the only occasional exception. If he's really comfortable on the couch when go to bed he may not come with me right away... but he does show up at some point because I always wake up with him in my face.

If my boys don't come to bed....I know something is wrong and I start watching them closely for other signs of a problem.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Hera sleeps at or near my husband's feet almost every night.(Brave considering he has size 15 feet.)

Zeus's favorite spot is between my pillow and the wall but he sleeps with anyone. Athena sleeps anywhere and everywhere. She usually starts out with someone but often moves to the living room later in the night.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

There was no way that Mocha would miss sleeping a single night with me. She either slept curled up right beside me on my right arm, under the top blanket right beside me on the left side, or between my legs at the bottom of the bed. If I was on the couch, she'd be under the blanket between my legs. When we weren't home, she apparently sat right on the end of the bed staring at the door, pouting. i miss her there....

My son's cat, Tela, slept beside him when he lived at home. But now that he is living with his fiance, apparently she would rather sleep in her travel crate.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The girls practice "time-share" on the nighttime bed property.

Penny starts off snuggling with me when I go to bed. Nala is usually an early to bed girl and is off sleeping in one of her favorite spots.

Penny waits til I've turned off the reading light and almost asleep before she scampers off to sing the songs of her people.

When I wake up Nala is lying curled up beside me but not touching me. Then when she realizes I'm beginning to stir she jumps on me.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Mine tend to be a bit random - predicting which one they choose to sleep in on every given night is a bit of a mystery. But yes, both of mine do sleep on my bed regularly (just not every single evening) - they even have specific spots on the bed they like to use.

Here's the list of my cats' sleeping spots *at night*:

Living room sofa, center seat
Living room sofa, top of the backrest
Computer Chair
Dining room chair (if computer chair is occupied)
Carpeted floor in my bedroom
My bed

During the day, the cats don't sleep anywhere on my bed or bedroom. But, the cat bed up on the catwalk becomes a frequent napping spot. Anywhere on the carpeted floor on the spare room is also acceptable.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Yuki often sleeps on the bed, usually behind my knees if in on my side or between my legs if I'm on my back. Sometimes she sleeps on the couch if there's a blanket there. I love her being so close to me but I often don't get a good sleep because I can't change positions. I hate disturbing her and will go to great lengths to move without making her get off me! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

All of mine do, but they tend to do it in shifts. It'll start out with something like just Belle curled up keeping my hand warm. Sadie also be or will show up a little later and settle on the heating pad that's on the far corner. 
If I wake in the middle of the night I could well find B.B. settled on the heating pad and Belle curled up around my feet.
Turning over I could notice Belle and Sadie sharing the heating pad. lol By early morning, before dawn I could notice Sadie curled on my left side, under my hand and Belle on my right side, curled under my other hand.

It's a circus and most of the time, I sleep through it all (thanks goodness). I can tell you that having all three of them, in bed, at the same time is very claustrophobic and HOT! lol


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Newt has also developed a rather cute habit of cozying up around my legs when sleeping on my bed. Her favourite, is finding a spot between the 'mounds' of my feet/lower legs, where the blanket has created an artificial dip shaped like a shallow crater along the contours of my limbs. She'll curl up into a ball and sleep in this exact area. I find it adorable - I can feel her walking around, shifting her weight between her front paws as she 'maps out' where my lower limbs are underneath the blanket, then plunk herself down once she's found the perfect spot.

The downside, of course, is I'm no longer free to move without disturbing her.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

It started many many years ago when our Red Persian used to sleep up by my pillow every night for many years. When she passed on our Maine **** Persian mix would sleep in the same place for many years also. When she passed on our recused black tuxedo cat now sleeps with me in the same place. He has done this for a long time also. I always wonder why they do this. Maybe they know I like the company.

As for our other cats; our kitten sleeps on my kitchen chair once she settles down for the night. On occasion one sleeps with my daughter. We have cardboard boxes all over the place and covers on the living room couch for them to stay warm if they want. We also have small pillows and a blanket that belonged to my Sheltie on the floor for them to sleep on in the living room. Our other one (we have four) seems to like the boxes, the smaller the better even know they are not small cats. It is a wonder that keeps me smiling day to day and a joy to have, most of the time. haha


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

One of my cats will only sleep with us when the fan is not on, she absolutely hates the ceiling fan blowing on her. She is very cold natured, and loves to be warm. So when it's cold outside, she will snuggle up next to us, but other than that, we have the fan on and she prefers the couch. One of my boys loves to sleep right next to my daughter every night, and the other one prefers to sleep on his cat tree. I guess some are snugglers and some are not


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

I very often wake up with a little nose in my face and fur up my nose, He also sits there gently swatting my face and headbutting me whilst purring like a tiny helicopter until I wake up and pay him some attention.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sunny always sleeps with us, usually right in between my husband and I lol - there's a real buzz-kill haha. Like MowMow, I am realizing if he doesn't come to bed right away there is a problem. The other night when he threw up, he hadn't come to bed with me and then shortly afterward I heard him throwing up.

Mystique usually sleeps with us too - more and more so. She sleeps right down by my feet and is so much in the corner of the bed I'm surprised she doesn't fall off. She has started to know when I am going to bed and follows me right upstairs when it is time. The other night she was actually in bed before I was, just waiting for me lol.

Our third cat Penny never sleeps with us, and never has. She is 8 yrs. old and we've had her since she was a year old so she's probably not going to change. Sometimes she does sleep on the floor in our bedroom though. In the morning she will jump up on the bed to squeak at us if she thinks it's high time she had breakfast. :lol:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Zipper - yes
Missy - sometimes
Lacey - almost never
Jack - almost never
Maddie - yes at my feet


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Nikita never wanted to come to bed with the rest of us. She'll sleep in her chosen bed on the ironing board by the living room window, or at the most inside the closet that is in front of our bed in our bedroom. Princess and Cuchi start off by following me to bed when I turn in (I turn off the lights, sing an adaptation of a children's song in Spanish, saying "we're invited to sleep with Ma, and they know we're all going to the bed). I lift the duvet on both sides of me and they go very happily under the duvet, snuggle up with me and seem to want to stay like that forever. Bliss. A few minutes later they leave to do their thing, or just stay beside me but on the duvet, probably it gets too warm for them under it after a while. Until I get up in the morning, they've both changed places many times, sleeping or walking around the living room, over my head, back to sleep with me, a bite in the kitchen, etc. etc. About 8 am one of them will just slap me on the face and go: "Time to get up, Perkins".


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

One of my cats sleeps with me, the other doesn't. Will gets snuggly (only!) at bedtime and curls up next to my feet, either under the blanket or over it, depending on how warm it is. Kelly doesn't like to sleep in the bed, but she will snuggle with me for a bit when my alarm first goes off in the morning. She doesn't see a point in being in the bed if I'm sleeping and not petting her LOL. 

In the summer, the cats don't like being on the bed- it seems too warm for them. Just about the only thing I like about cold weather is the cats get snuggly again


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

mickey always slept with me, every night and anytime i took a nap. he would either snuggle under the blankets behind my knees or (for the last few years of his life) snuggled under the blankets in my arms. i think he and i both loved our special snuggling times. i know i always slept better when my mickey was snuggling with me.

for many years snick would only occasionally sleep in bed under the blankets with me, like when we had moved -- i think she needed that extra comfort of snuggling with mommy at those times. about a year or so ago, snick started snuggling in bed with me under the blankets behind my knees almost every night. these days snick comes to bed with me about every 3 or 4 nights, unless it's very cold (like it is currently) and then she'll definitely come to bed.

an interesting thing is that snick loves to curl up on my lap while i'm sitting in the chair at my computer, but mickey was very uncomfortable on my lap.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Ellie's kind of unusual in that she usually sleeps underneath the bed until about 5-6AM, and then she is cuddled up to me as close as possible. Either on my pillow, or curled up with her paw around my arm. Sometimes she even sleeps right on my chest and she just purrs the whole time.

She will even sleep in with me until 11-noon on days that I had stayed up super late the night before. She's just a huge cuddle bug in the mornings!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

When Kitty was staying with me, she would sleep with me most of the time. When she was sick, she slept with me until she passed. I remember holding her paw as we slept through the night.

Skittles will sleep with me on occasion. One night, I woke up and saw her sleeping beside me and my covers were off of me. Usually she will sleep on top of me, sleep in the middle of the floor in the bedroom, on the bed (anywhere), or in the laundry basket full of my clean clothes. She does occasionally sleep on my headboard or the window.

Skittles is my only cat and I cannot get another one because the apartment manager won't allow it, can only have 2 pets and I am grandfathered in as having 3 pets, 2 rabbits and 1 cat. I also have a fish tank with one fish.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I *LOVE* that they both sleep with me. I've always suffered from night terrors. They started as a child and never went away... they are like nightmares on crack. 

I've always slept with a dog on the bed and it's always been a comfort when i wake up sweating and screaming (actual screaming). My dog Mini would lick and lick my face (the only time she EVER lowered herself to licking a dirty human) until I settled down.

MowMow is the king of bringing me down from a night terror. He sits up so he's facing me and purrs like a diesel engine then starts to knead on me like crazy. It always sooths me straight back to sleep. On the rare occasion he isn't already in bed with me already, he comes pretty quick when I wake up freaking out, but to hold me over Book is always within arms reach so I can pat around on the bed and connect with a soft fuzzy body. 

They both do their jobs *really really* well!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm the bread-winner, they'd better earn their upkeep and sleep with me. On rare nights no one follows me to bed I scold like an old nag and threaten to stop working and send them to hunt for the 4 of us.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

When we first moved, all 3 would sleep in bed with us. Once settled, the girl, Bandita, only sleeps with us if something has frightened her (coyote call or something we have no idea goes on outside). The 2 boys almost always sleep with us. The mainly black one MUST lay on or touch a leg; usually mine but I move so much, DH will do. Stripey, Bandita's brother, will start on my chest (only part of him can get on thre since he is 17 or so pounds) to be pet and to rub my face and purr...then he settles at DH's or my feet. I think Bandita (Bandy) would be in our bed more often but she and her brother Stripey detest each other.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> I'm the bread-winner, they'd better earn their upkeep and sleep with me. On rare nights no one follows me to bed I scold like an old nag and threaten to stop working and send them to hunt for the 4 of us.


I just whine. It works every time on MowMow. In a mewling kitten voice, "MoowwwwMooowwww, come seeps with meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mocha would usually race me to the bed...all I had to say was "Mocha...bedtime" and she'd be there claiming her spot. If she wasn't there, all I ever had to do was pat the bed twice and she'd instantly gallop in, jump up, and thump to her spot in the crook of my arm. She wasn't much of a lap cat otherwise...usually content to be plopped down somewhere near me or on the couch with me. BUT, if she barfed, she instantly came straight to me, plopped down right on my chest (even knocking me over a few times) to start up her jet engines and purr. We called that "Purr Sorry"...very unique purr. I didn't enjoy the cleanup...but right now, I would clean mounds of "Mochie barf" just to be able to hug her again.


----------



## calypsocoin (Jan 20, 2014)

I sleep spread eagle on my stomach, and when I lived at home, Pepper would sleep in between my legs almost every single night. I loved it but of course if I wasn't comfortable by the time she was, I couldn't move! I miss it a lot and I'm hoping the cat that I adopt here will sleep with me. When I visited home for Christmas, she still did the same thing, even though I was on an air mattress because I moved my bed to my apartment.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

HaHa! 
Here's my list!


Precious sleeps every night on the bed between hubbs and I, we refer to her as our little bowling ball!

Skittles likes to sleep cuddled up to me, and my arm has to be just so...or she will lightly tap me to arrange it properly! 
She's a time share kitty with...

Mr. Jazz, who likes to lay on my chest and kiss my nose!

Snickers, is my velcro kitty, she likes to also snuggle into an arm and will bury her head into my armpit, making biscuits like crazy!
No respect!

Peaches, my Queen cat, she's the oldest, likes to lay by my shoulder, semi draped across my chest!

Charlie has just recently started time sharing a corner of the bed.

Banjo is my escort to bed, he always wants to go through the door first to make sure There's nothing in the dark to get me! He waits on the bed till I climb in, then when he's sure I'm "safe" and has had his scratches, he settles himself by the door.

My two newest additions, Snowflake and Biscuit will have to figure out where they fit in on the time share schedule!!

Oh Yes, when my hubbs gets up for work, my Border Collie joins the pile!!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Of my four, all of them sleep on the bed - usually it is a game of sardines. One comes to bed with me, then another appears and another... sometime before morning there are 2 people and 4 cats in bed. The cats mostly like to sleep in a pile by my legs, although Aries will frequently want to be cuddled in my arms. At least they all kind of pile on top of each other, it takes up less space (and looks so cute!).

Often the fosters will join in once they get used to us although some prefer to sleep elsewhere.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I oftentimes wake up with a kitten snuggled in some crook of my my body, usually between my stomach and legs, or knees. He never usually comes to bed with me since he's up snuggling with my mom while she watches her shows she missed all day. After she's done it's usually about 12, and sometimes when she goes to bed I'll hear his little trill and then him stomping down the stairs to come snuggle with me. If not, he decides to make his rounds to make sure everyone's home. If their doors are shut (which they usually are) he'll sleep with me for most of the night, until my mom gets up to go to work, then he'll sleep in "his" bed (the spare bed) until I get up to snuggle until school. If my mom's door is open he'll sleep with her and then come sleep with me after they go to work.

He's got quite the system worked out for himself...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Pazu sleeps with us most nights. Lately he has been in my feet, purring up a storm. 
In the summer, he does like to sleep on the screened in porch most nights, I miss him!


----------



## Firebreak (Mar 22, 2011)

I sleep on my side, and Minto will always try to squeeze into my chest and use my arm as her pillow. It's cute, but it can be annoying too because I toss and turn at night and she refuses to move for me. She'll dig her claws into the bed so that I can't move her, lol.


----------



## wilykitty (Jan 20, 2014)

It's very cute reading all these stories. My cat doesn't sleep at night, so no. I wish my cat was more normal.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

Out of 6 cats, only 1 sleeps in the bed with us, well me. Mr Diggs usually end sup in bed with me.

He comes to bed with me, gets some neck scratches for about 5 min, then he leaves. Sometimes he comes back 5 min later, sometimes it's way into the night .. but he ALWAYS ends up in the bed .. in the spoon-ee position lol.

Right now I have my Amish heater going, and I only bought the heater not the fancy mantel to go with it, and it gets warm on the top .. so he's been sleeping up there for a while, then he will get in the bed, then he goes back lol .. it's like he wants to do both, but can't decide if he wants to fully commit to one .. so he keeps swapping. I think it's adorbs.

He used to sleep at the foot of the bed, until the new comforter I got which was slick) slid him off the end of the bed (which was hilarious btw, he landed in a thick pile of covers, so all it did was catch him off guard lol) .. now he sleeps where he can't fall off, middle of the bed surrounded by legs LOL.

Nilla sleeps in the room with us, either on the top shelf of one of my closets, or under the head of the bed. She's a weirdo lol.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

All of them sleep on the bed. The placement varies but it is a given that the cats take up more room than hubby & I do. My only objection is when they decide that fingers & toes are cleverly disguised bedmice.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch usually spends a bit of time in bed... often on top of the doxie pile that's underneath the covers against my side. I don't know why he prefers to sleep on top of them, not like he gets any heat from them with a duvet between them, but I think he likes feelibg them breath or something. This annoys Boo, but he doesn't do anything about it. Mouse would love it if everyone slept on top of her LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thesmu (Jan 17, 2014)

The first year and a half I had mine he would sleep in the same room as me but never in the bed then we had a really cold winter and he slept on the bed a bit more for the heat. Since I moved into my new flat last summer he's started sleeping on the bed every night which makes me so happy. 

Most nights he spends a while under the bed to start with - but I always wake up with him cuddled right into me - usually spooning me ><


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine generally starts out sleeping with me, and then goes and sleeps in her little basket.


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

Emily will usually be in the bed with us when I wake up around 5 to go to the bathroom. If I don't wake up she will walk on us and let us know it is time for her early morning wet food. After she eats she will come back to bed to curl up between us to get petted and go to sleep again. Since we are retired we can sleep as long as we want or until about 8 or 9 when she wants her mid morning wet food. Did I mention she is spoiled rotten?


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

tezster said:


> Newt has also developed a rather cute habit of cozying up around my legs when sleeping on my bed. Her favourite, is finding a spot between the 'mounds' of my feet/lower legs, where the blanket has created an artificial dip shaped like a shallow crater along the contours of my limbs. She'll curl up into a ball and sleep in this exact area. I find it adorable - I can feel her walking around, shifting her weight between her front paws as she 'maps out' where my lower limbs are underneath the blanket, then plunk herself down once she's found the perfect spot.
> 
> The downside, of course, is I'm no longer free to move without disturbing her.


 All 4 of mine sleep with me. Rambo thinks it is his job to make sure that I am laying on my right side, over far enough so that he can fit next to me without falling off the bed. He stays there until he is sure I am settled in, then he clomps all over me to get to one of his favorite spots on the other side. Then I can move and get comfortable just in time for Lilah to nestle in just like Tezster described. (It is adorable....but now I can't move again!) KatyDid sleeps on the other side of the bed with her head on a pillow and Samson sleeps on one of the two big ,puffy cat pillow beds on the other side or in the cat furniture bed at the end of my bed. That piece is there because arthritic Rambo can't jump onto the bed by himself anymore.
As an added bonus, two of them fuss at me non-stop when they think it is time to turn the TV off. And if things aren't to Rambo's liking, he will bite and yank my hair! Where did that little trick come from? I don't pull his hair! The things we do to be sure our little furballs have everything the way they want it.....even if we have to stay immobile all night!:?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Am I the only one where bedrooms are out of bound? I am asthmatic, so the bedrooms are out of bound. ET had been sleeping in his own room since Day 1 and I'd like to keep at that, he is independent and so I really like it that way.


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

@snowy
Nope, my kitten sleeps in the bathroom at night because she doesn't always sleep through the night. Plus my puppy sleeps in a crate in my bedroom and she would wake the puppy up too. I'm also a little fearful of rolling on top of her. She's so little! Maybe when she is older, she can sleep with me...if she behaves and stops attacking the curtains. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katelovescats (Jan 18, 2014)

Aged 2 months to about 5 months he did sleep right next to me (and I`d wake up constantly because I was afraid I`d roll onto him, lol) but after he got his own bed he`s pretty much stayed in that! He does come up to the bed around 5am~5:30ish purring loudly and wanting cuddles which is nice but, 5am! He won`t stop it anytime soon I`m sure because at least I always wake up and pet him that time, haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

All three of my cats sleep with me at night, especially during the winter. Izzie sleeps next to my shoulder, Buddha in between my legs and Bowie on my head!


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

I lived in an apartment until a few months ago and Ruby never slept with us then. She was too restless at night and wouldn't let us sleep. We bought a house a few months ago and for some reason things changed as soon as we moved. We left our bedroom door open on the first night as we didn't want to leave her alone, and it's been open at night ever since and she's quite good at night now. We have a little bedtime routine - I play with her for a few minutes, then give her a little snack and then she looks out of the window in 'her' room for maybe 15-20 minutes. Then she comes into our bedroom, walks over the bed, I lift up the covers and she sleeps resting against my stomach, under the covers. <3 She does get up an hour or two earlier than us though and I have to lock her out then.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm sure the sentiment regarding this varies between individuals, but I personally find it quite comforting when I feel the presence of the little warm furballs sleeping beside me. If they're not literally on top of me, they're snuggled right beside me, so even when they aren't purring, I can feel the rhythm of their breathing, which I find quite relaxing.

My cats don't always sleep beside me (they're free to come and go in and out of the bedroom as they please), but I'm always happy when they choose to


----------



## CherylM (Sep 5, 2013)

At my house it is "I am allowed to sleep in the bed with her" !


----------



## iLoveSpooky (Jan 10, 2014)

On the weekends, Spooky usually sleeps in the bed with us. We have to be careful because she absolutely loves leather and will start scratching the headboard if we don't wake up at the normal time to feed her. This is literally the only "bad" thing that this cat ever does.

On weeknights, she usually falls asleep with me on the sofa chair for a little bit while we are watching TV. Most nights, I wake up after dozing off and she is a few inches from my face, just purring and nudging away. It's too cute for words, really. So yeah, she's the best.


----------



## PumpkinPot (Jun 5, 2013)

Pumpkin sleeps where ever he wants. Sometimes that's with me, sometimes that's with mom, sometimes it's downstairs on a chair, sometimes it's spread eagle on his back in the middle of the hallway. I've also caught him and our dog arguing over a spot on my bed.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

My girlfriend's cat will cuddle up right next to her at night and she can mold him into whatever position she wants and he'll stay just like that. It's really cute and I'm pretty jealous that my cat doesn't do that! But I get the honor of cuddling with him pretty often. Just like this ^_^


----------



## soraiadigital (Nov 25, 2012)

I am asthmatic but have no allergic reaction to cats. My Ziggy is very dependent and he would cry all night if he couldn't enter the bedroom, or whatever room we are in. He sleeps with us, normally between us. His comfy position is with his head in a higher place, like a pillow or a leg or an arm or so. We live in Spain, and in summer is super hot, but he doesn't care... He normally wakes me up twice per night for cuddles, but not my boyfriend... Hehehe I love him to bits! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

I have four cats that come and go throughout the night. I live alone, so I leave my bedroom door open all the time. On occasion one of mine will sleep with me all night, but usually they just come and go to other sleeping spots in the house.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Mystery sleeps with me all night. He prefers to sleep on me lolz. He curls up on my stomache when im up checking my phone, once i roll over he just slides on the bed next to me and stays there awhile. Then he fits himself on my side and makes biscuits as payback! Ouchy lolz. If he gets tired of my moving then he will sleep in between, next to, or on my legs. Orrr since me and my sis share a bed, if he feels she has gotten too close to my side throughout the night then he will crawl in between us, lay with his back pressed against me and use me as a brace as he kicks her till she rolls over. Then he reclaims his spot on or pressed up against me lolz. He has to have contact at all times.

Shadow sometimes sleeps at the foot of the bed but more often than not sleeps in the living room or on the bathroom counter if theres a towel there for him. 

Ashes moves from room to room during the night, sleeping with whoever he feels like sleeping with at the time. Not usually in my bed though cuz Mystery isnt big on sharing HIS bed-as he sees it- with either of the other cats. When Shadow or Ashes does sleep in here Mystery makes sure they are on my sister's side or they get knocked off.


----------



## Matthew2D (Mar 19, 2013)

My cat always sleeps with me! She will cuddle in my arms! :love2


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Sylvie comes and goes at night, never stays all night but the visits get longer depending on how cold it is!  We turn the heat off overnight as we have toasty down duvets to snuggle under.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Choco-cat, my "foster" kitty, sleeps on top of or snuggled against my legs every night. She was semi-feral when I brought her home about 6 months ago, and she was confined to my room for the first few months, so my room is her room, as far as she's concerned. What's especially adorable is that on the couple of occasions when I've fallen asleep on the basement or living room couches, I've awoken the next morning to Choco-cat asleep on my legs. She's such a sweetheart; clearly she loves her mommy.

None of the other cats have slept with me since Choco-cat moved in, but that doesn't really surprise me; my cats will seldom choose to sleep with someone if the bed's already occupied by another cat. Galileo would gladly share with anyone, cat or human, but he can't get up on my bed without assistance because of his arthritis. Dante usually sleeps with my parents, and the only cat he's willing to share bed space with is Galileo.

I wish Cosette would come sleep with me again though; I miss our special snuggle time.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

At night, both sleep in my bed. There is often a contest to see who gets the prime position, under my right arm. During the day they sleep pretty much anywhere but my bed.

Kyle


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

All three sleep with me. One on my head, one in between my legs and one on my back.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

runfortheaisle said:


> Aris usually sleeps in there now in the bottom basket. But I'll find him sleeping in other random places too, like on my couch/lounge-chair. He used to sleep with me, but not ever since I got Ophelia.


I wondered if getting Sunny would affect Mystique sleeping with me, but it hasn't thankfully. She and Sunny cheerfully share bed space (granting my husband and I a little lol). Our oldest cat Penny never did sleep with us, and still doesn't. She likes to snooze on the bed though when no one is in it during the day.


----------

